# Is she pregnant?



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I got 3 rats a month ago at about 4 months of age. They were CL ratties, that I am assuming were bought from Petsmart. They're all female, and I have no other rats, nor did the person I got them from. My one rat, Cicely, has gotten fat with a hard tummy since I've gotten her. She's been sleeping a lot more than usual and isn't as friendly as usual, she's even nipped me a couple of times when I stuck my finger in between the bars(which she's never done. she always just licks me) I haven't seen her nesting(I use aspen bedding so I dunno if she would only use something softer?) 
So could she be pregnant or is something else wrong? Could she be just fat? I really don't know, but if she is I know my dad is going to flip. Thanks for any info yall can give


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I've checked to see if her nipples are visible and they are. I've had her for about 3 1/2 weeks(pardon my mistake) and she spend all her time in the igloo now.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

heres a picture, she doesnt look very big here, but she is getting there.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do you have a kitchen or postal scale to weigh her with?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Do you have a kitchen or postal scale to weigh her with?


No, I don't think so, we just have one for humans


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I put some paper towels in their cage and Cicely has torn them up and taken them into her igloo so she is nesting some


----------

